# Snow Subs/Operators - Philadelphia Region



## joesnowpos (Jul 14, 2015)

Commercial snow management contractor looking for sub-contractors and equipment operators to assist in servicing our sites throughout the region surrounding Philadelphia, Pa. Small and large contractors welcome. Competitive rates paid in a TIMELY manner. Please contact me at [email protected] if you have an interest.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

if anybody in the philly is looking for work. Joe's a stand up guy and pays on time


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey Joe,
My name is Ben Nemitz. I have a snow small snow removal service and we are entering our 4th year of business. We have a few commercial accts and mostly residential work in the Voorhees, marlton, Moorestown areas. With a crew, 4 walk behind machines, 1 tractor mount snow blower and a plow being installed on my 4x4 in 2 weeks presently in inventory. I will also be adding 2 more walk behinds and have a solid crew. We will have 2 trucks this year servicing our clients but now have room to add more work. I have also have the resources to provide sidewalk crews for companies that cant accommodate sidewalks also, haven't marketed us as such but this year we want to grow another step. We are based in N/E Philly near Cottman and the Blvd and my Cell is 267-938-0693. Please call if we can service your needs and well talk. Thank you and sincerely,
Bern Nemitz


----------

